# pcgen data sets? newbie doesn't know



## Jeffrie (Aug 8, 2010)

I would like to add info (datasets?) to my pcgen 5.16.2. Specifically i would like to add complete adventurer, and complete explorer.

I'm not sure if it's possible, or even if i shouldn't try another character generator. 

I suppose ya'll get this alot. I actually read several threads on the subject, but didn't get all the info i wanted.


----------



## Sunseeker (Aug 8, 2010)

Having not relied on software for PC/NPC creation until recently, I have found myself in a similar pickle.  There's a variety of data lacking that I'd like to add, or even add homebrew stuff, but I'm not quite sure how.


----------



## Nylanfs (Aug 8, 2010)

If you look in the Help section of PCGen, this is a link to the online docs.

Over on the left there is a section called "List Files" if you click on that there's another section in there called "LST File Classes" that will get you started on the path of creating your own content. Also you can post to our PCGen List File Help yahoo group on the issues you are encountering


----------

